

GitHub, Pastebin, Imgur blocked in India - athyuttamre

The Department of Telecommunications is blocking these sites through ISPs. Using Google DNS, OpenDNS or a VPN seems to be a solution for now.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;search?q=github%20india&amp;src=typd
======
known
India is second most dangerous country for journalists, after Syria
[http://www.trust.org/item/20130820143515-t7ap0](http://www.trust.org/item/20130820143515-t7ap0)

Why are you surprised at [http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/tech-
news/Pastebin-D...](http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/tech-
news/Pastebin-Dailymotion-Github-blocked-after-DoT-order-
Report/articleshow/45701713.cms)

------
shahilsham
[https://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/2pqz1n/github_blocke...](https://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/2pqz1n/github_blocked_this_site_is_blocked_by_competent/)

------
roymj88
Quite ridiculous! Wikipedia goes on and off for me here and i was thinking
some network problem. But now its pretty much related i guess.

------
ChrisGranger
What's the point of blocking Pastebin? There are dozens of websites just like
it.

~~~
cnvogel
Appearing to do something against cyber terrorism, as some list of usernames,
passwords and credit card numbers have shown up there in the past.

------
known
Feudalism + Voting in elections = India;

------
kp666
pastie.org is blocked as well.

github is still up for me. using https + google dns

------
justplay
it is accessible for me.

